# Crickets



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Any have any tips on how to keep crickets alive and healthy?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

F1king2012 said:


> Any have any tips on how to keep crickets alive and healthy?


what type?


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

The tub they come in say medium small silent cricket. That's all I no sorry.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I leave them in the tub they come in. Occasionally add some water gel. There will be some die off but they can last me many weeks like this. The mediums I get occasionally reach adult size in that time so I don't like to leave them around too long anyway.


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

i put mine in a rub with plenty of food for them lettuce, carrots and oats, mine stays alive for ages.


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

I keep mine in a nice big, smooth sided plastic box (about 2ftx2ftx 1ft tall). Fill the bottom with crushed bran flakes and a little bit of fish food (flakes).. On one side of the box I have a plastic tray with greens on for food and also a spoon full of aqua gel. The rest of the box has the egg boxes in for somewhere to hide. I replace the food daily and clean the tub every time I buy new crix and ive never had a problem with loads dying!


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for that think I will just keep them as they come wit a bit of food and water then.


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

follow the link for how i keep mine http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/925286-keeping-crickets-not-breeding.html


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

If you want to keep them for longer and in good health (don't forget that is your specimen's food) Transfer them in a larger box and feed and water them well (greens, gutload, and whatever has been mentioned above)
Keeping them in the container they come in isn't the wisest choice.

-J


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Im gona make one of them tubs up looks really good way to keep crickets. Thanks for the link.


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

F1king2012 said:


> Thanks for that think I will just keep them as they come wit a bit of food and water then.


No water because they can drown in a tiny bit. Go on ebay and buy some aqua crystals, its about a fiver for a bag of them and will last for ages! Also.. replace the food every day. What goes inside your crix ends up inside your reptile so you dont want them to be eating gone off food because there is no nutrician in it. A constant supply of fresh(ish) greens will do them and your rep the world of good. I just give them my beardies left overs and take it out the next day when I change my beardies veg :2thumb:


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks never herd of aqua crystal. You learn something new every day lol.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

F1king2012 said:


> Thanks never herd of aqua crystal.



That or pebbles in a shallow dish...
Depends if you have money to waste.


-J


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I use bug gel, few quid a tub and after a year and a half I'm not even half way through it...


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

GlassWalker said:


> I use bug gel, few quid a tub and after a year and a half I'm not even half way through it...


Same with me.. (water crystals/bug gel is same thing I think) A 100g bag for a fiver which ive had for about 4 or 5 months and you cant even notice any has gone from it yet! The thing with water and pebbles is that if any of the water gets into the tub where you keep your crix, it will cause damp and start to smell. A fiver for 2 or 3 years worth of water for my crix is a good investment in my opinion :2thumb:


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

I think I will be getting some tommorow now.


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

is this what your on about?
100g dry Water Aqua Crystals For Spiders Insects Cockroaches Crickets Bug Gel | eBay


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

bluemoon1502 said:


> The thing with water and pebbles is that if any of the water gets into the tub where you keep your crix, it will cause damp and start to smell.


That's why i don't keep them in a tiny tub with almost no ventilation. It's not healthy in many ways and they die pretty quickly (waste).
Doesn't cost anything to transfer them in a larger container.
I too use crystals from time to time but pricewise, you can't beat tap water.


-J


----------



## JMDaniels (Sep 28, 2012)

F1king2012 said:


> Any have any tips on how to keep crickets alive and healthy?


1.) Keep them at the right temperature : No colder than 23 degrees C (or 75 . You can use a clamp lamp 12 hours a day if necessary or just put them in a room that has extra heat.

2.) Give them plenty of space: No more than 250 crickets per a 38 liter space (10 gallon) , or 500 per 76 liter (20-gallon) space.

3.)Provide them with lots and lots of cardboard egg crates to hide in. The more crickets you have, the more egg cartons you should use. 

4.) Make sure they can breathe: Don't use anything but screen mesh as a lid. If you are using a plastic tub, cut a big rectangle in the lid and then ducktape some mesh on top. A few holes will not be enough for ventilation. Screen mesh does the trick. 

5.) Remove moltings, old veggies or fruits, carcasses, etc on a daily basis to keep the enclosure clean and prevent cannibalism.

6.) Use a wet sponge, cotton batting, or pieces of fresh fruit as the water source instead of using actual water.

Hope these help. : victory:


----------

